# TOC leather COVERED (not wrapped) short wood grips....



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2014)

*They're heeeere...TOC leather COVERED (not wrapped) short wood grips....*

Due to some interest, I will be having these made up. Order was placed for 5 pairs to be made, along with 6 pairs of the leather wrapped grips. When I receive pricing, you will recieve pricing. bri.  *Pricing $89 shipped*


----------



## Iverider (Jan 2, 2014)

Are these the "Bulldog" style grips?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2014)

similar, but smooth, and length of my wrapped grips. Will post pics later...


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 2, 2014)

*I'm in*

If they work for my projects, ill need three pairs.
Toc Columbia tandem and early colson flyer (racer).


----------



## Iverider (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd get Bri's leather cord wrapped wood grips for your TOC bike!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Are these the "Bulldog" style grips?




Brian, my friend Tom does the bulldog grips if you are in need of those.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 2, 2014)

I recall!

I'll buy some...someday!


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 3, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I'd get Bri's leather cord wrapped wood grips for your TOC bike!




I think you're right, those look more like the photos I'm seeing.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2014)

5 pair of leather wraped woods coming my way to wrap and finish, 5 pr. new style glove leathers being started. *Get your orders in now*, bri. (no pricing on the new styles yet), wrapped (above) prices still $80 shipped domestic only.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 10, 2014)

*grips*

grips are available from Tammy Haley in indianapolis ,the type with leather wrapped around the wood grip .. she has been selling them for many years ,,wpb


----------



## Iverider (Jan 10, 2014)

No disrespect intended Mr. Branche but I find it slightly rude to advertise someone else's wares in a thread where a very active cabe member is advertising. Bricycle makes the leather cord wrapped grips in the photo I posted above.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 12, 2014)

*funny*

cracks me up , get off your high horse ,I was trying to help , that is what its all about ,,RIGHT ????  if I need to be censored tell Scott to remove my contribution ,.


----------



## chitown (Jan 12, 2014)

I see no harm in Walter posting info on others who offer a service to the hobby. Bri is a big boy and can handle a little healthy competition. More choices are better in any market. Besides, we don't want Bri to be the _*TOC Grip Czar*_ with all having to bow to his unyielding rules, unmanageable prices and infamous temper.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 12, 2014)

*Thank    you*

Thanks for making some sense  out of it ,wpb


----------



## Iverider (Jan 12, 2014)

chitown said:


> I see no harm in Walter posting info on others who offer a service to the hobby. Bri is a big boy and can handle a little healthy competition. More choices are better in any market. Besides, we don't want Bri to be the _*TOC Grip Czar*_ with all having to bow to his unyielding rules, unmanageable prices and infamous temper.




Yes Bri IS all of those! 

I wasn't making a huge stink about it guys. Just felt it inappropriate. If the rest of you don't... Carry on. Now back to the thread. Got any pictures of the grips yet Bri?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Yes Bri IS all of those!
> 
> I wasn't making a huge stink about it guys. Just felt it inappropriate. If the rest of you don't... Carry on. Now back to the thread. Got any pictures of the grips yet Bri?




It could be that Walter is jealous you ride a high horse, if he has a miniature pony...? Like Patric, we all like extra "horsepower"!


----------



## walter branche (Jan 12, 2014)

*not anything*

never been around so much bull poop in my life , i am not jealous of anything or anybody , all of this banter about grips is stupid ,trivial ,like a bunch of high school kids arguing . a good example of why the world is so screwed up , thanks for showing your true color ,. walter branche ,laughing all the way


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 12, 2014)

the kraut is just being way too sensative again...........friendly competition is only ever a good thing since everyone wants to outdo one another........in fact this has been happening as far back as the bicycle boom began in the 90s

for what its worth or not worth i have had them made by a friend/woodworker as well,im not selling but lets face it......not rocket science

bravo to anyone contributing parts to help accurately display the old bikes

does anyone make the pressed out collars that many of them had? hint hint


----------



## Iverider (Jan 12, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Yes Bri IS all of those!
> 
> I wasn't making a huge stink about it guys. Just felt it inappropriate. If the rest of you don't... Carry on. Now back to the thread. Got any pictures of the grips yet Bri?



Please refer to my previous post.
Moving on.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> the kraut is just being way too sensative again...........friendly competition is only ever a good thing since everyone wants to outdo one another........in fact this has been happening as far back as the bicycle boom began in the 90s
> 
> for what its worth or not worth i have had them made by a friend/woodworker as well,im not selling but lets face it......not rocket science
> 
> ...




Yea, my buddy Tom has been making them for decades. Need some, let me know. $5.00 a pair I believe.

Walter was just trying to be helpful by adding additional folks supplying grips.

Brian, thanks for looking out for me, you're a good friend. 

Walter, no harm intended. Just having fun "horsing around"! Friends in Bicycles bri. 

Now can we PLEASE get back to restoring and hugging our bikes? This is not the venue for soap operas.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is an insensitive photo of the ferrules.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2014)

Brian, thank you for being sensitive to Adams request.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 12, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Due to some interest, I will be hopefully be having these made up. Order was placed for 5 pairs to be made, along with 6 pairs of the leather wrapped grips. When I receive pricing, you will recieve pricing. bri.




I think the Adam was referring to the ones in the original post. Stamped not machined.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 12, 2014)

*What did I step in here?*

Jeeze, and all I wanted was some nice looking grips at a reasonable price. 
You mean...I can get better, cheaper? 
That always works for me...I mean, I LOVE the American way!
In the meantime, the ferrules mentioned are for the leather covered and not the leather wrapped grips, right?
I don't have good enough pictures of TOC and early century bikes to tell.
What do you guys think?
Thanks for your sensitive input.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2014)

Fyi, 3 wrapped spoken for, and 2 glove leather style. Thanks much.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2014)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


>




Thanks Gio, these are the "Bulldogs" that Tom T. has made for decades.
My shorties will be the same saddle brown color. The same Amish craftsmen are making for me. Tom hand turns the ferules.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 12, 2014)

Hb Twinn said:


> Jeeze, and all I wanted was some nice looking grips at a reasonable price.
> You mean...I can get better, cheaper?
> That always works for me...I mean, I LOVE the American way!
> In the meantime, the ferrules mentioned are for the leather covered and not the leather wrapped grips, right?
> ...




Yes they're for leather covered. I have seen the leather cord wrapped grips with stamped brass ferrules although I don't have a pic. They were probably nickel plated when new.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2014)

What wood leather wrapped look like w/ferules


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 12, 2014)

*Great pictures*

Thank you, now I know what the originals looked like.
You guys are a fountain of information!


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 12, 2014)

somebody make the die to stamp the ferules in brass or even steel.......they look 22 guage to me so its not a impossible task,those turned ones are a step closer but you can really see they were turned even installed


----------



## Iverider (Jan 12, 2014)

I plan on ssanding mine down and polishing to remove the turning marks and radius the sharp edges a bit.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm hitting john up to make them.....


----------



## Iverider (Jan 12, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I'm hitting john up to make them.....




If anyone here can do it he can. Do you think it's a challenging enough project for john???

I hit one of my ferrules with some 220, 400 and 1500 grit and the. A little polish. Can't seem to find my 600-1200 anywhere. Oh well--you get the idea. I like the relaxed edge after sanding. Looks a little more like it was die stamped vs turned.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 4, 2014)

see first post...They're heeeere!!!


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 10, 2017)

I could use a set of vintage cork/leather grips!  I need it for a TOC bike!


----------

